# اساسيات الصيانة .... اساسيات فى كل المصانع!!



## احمد سمير جاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ما أن تجرى مقابلة فى اى مصنع او شركة خصوصا لمهندسى الميكانيكا حتى يتم الاستفسار عن مدى قدرتك فى تقديم الخدمات لما ستعمل فيه ومدى معلوماتك العملية خصوصا مدى قدرتك على عمليات الصيانة عموما وهذا اساس مهندس الميكانيكا وفى هذا الموضوع سيتم وضع اساسيات لتعريف الصيانة وطرق اجرائها وتصنيفها مما يعطى لديك القدرة فى اقناع صاحب العمل بتقديم افضل ما لديك :-
 
1 أهمية الصيانة: Importance of Maintenance:
يمكن أن نلخص فيما يلى دور الصيانة بصفة عامة فى الحفاظ على منشأة:

الإستفادة الجيدة من الإستثمارات التى أنفقت لإنشاء المنشآت .
زيادة العمر الإفتراضى للمرافق.
زيادة الإنتاج.
إستمرارية عمل المرافق بكفاءة جيدة.
قلة فترات التوقف.
توقع حدوث الأعطال.
مراقبة أداء الآلات.
تحديد قطع الغيار والمعدات والعمالة اللازمة للصيانة أوا لإصلاح.
خفض تكاليف الصيانة.
تقليل الأعطال المفاجئة.


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

2 أنواع الصيانة: Types of Maintenance:
تنقسم الصيانات إلى:

الصيانة الوقائية: Preventive maintenance
الصيانة التصحيحية: Corrective maintenance 
ولتوضيح مفهوم هذه الأنواع من الصيانات فإنه يجب أولا تعريف هذه الصيانات:
*Ø *الصيانة الوقائية: 
هى مجموعة من الأنشطة المخططة والمحددة مسبقاً والتى تتم على الآلة أثناء عملها بصورة دورية منتظمة.


*Ø *الصيانة التصحيحية:
هى الصيانة التى تتم على الألة بقصد إستعادة كفاءتها . ويجب هنا أن نوضح الفرق بين الصيانات السابقة والاصلاح.


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الصيانة الوقائية: Preventive maintenance :
 نظراً لأهمية الصيانة الوقائية وما تلعبه من دور هام فى الحفاظ على أى آلة أو منشأة كما أنها هى الباب الذى يؤدى إلى الصيانات الأخرى فتتناولها هنا بشئ من التفصيل. فمن مفهوم أو تعريف الصيانة الوقائية الذى أوضحناه نجد أن للصيانة الوقائية مجموعة من ألانشطة يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلى:

أولاً - أنشطة الصيانة الوقائية:
*Ø *استخدام الحواس feeling:
يستخدم المشغل وعامل الصيانة حواسهما من (بصر- سمع-شم- لمس- تذوق). فى أثناء قيامهما بواجبهما اليومى بالمرور على جميع مكونات المرفق للتأكد من سلامتها. فيقوم المشغل على سبيل المثال بإستخدام حاسة البصر فى تسجيل القراءات المختلفة من ضغوط - تصريفات- أعمال كهربية- جهد كهربى- استهلاك وقود أو طاقة كهربائية .... إلخ. وبعد مراجعة هذه القراءات مع القراءات النموذجية يتمكن المشغل من معرفة أماكن الخلل ويقوم على الفور باصلاح الخلل إذا كان فى إمكانه كمشغل القيام بذلك أو القيام على الفور بتبليغ المسئول عن الصيانة بالعطل- كما يستخدم البصر أيضا فى إكتشاف أى تسرب مياه من توصيلات المواسير أو حشوات (لمداتSeals ) المضخات .. إلخ. أو تصاعد دخان – أو إختلاف فى لون دخان عادم محركات الديزل أو البنزين.
ويستخدم السمع فى تمييز الأصوات غير العادية التى تنجم عن هزات غير عادية فى الالات الدوارة نتيجة عدم ضبط إستقامة المحاور أو فك صواميل التثبيت . كما يستخدم الشم فى إكتشاف الروائح التى تنجم عن احتراق عوازل كهربية نتيجة سخونة زائدة أو نتيجة زيادة الأحمال الكهربية.
ويستخدم اللمس فى إكتشاف السخونة الزائدة فى كراسى المضخات والمحركات كما يستخدم التذوق أحياناً فى محطات تحلية مياه البحر فى إكتشاف الملوحة الزائدة فى المياه المنتجة فى حالة غياب المعمل للفحص أو بالورديات المسائية.
ومما سبق يتضح لنا أهمية إستخدام الحواس فى مراقبة تشغيل الآلات ويساعد ذلك فى الإكتشاف المبكر للأعطال قبل تعاظمها أو التنبؤ بحدوث أعطال قبل وقوعها فيتم الإستعداد لها لإصلاحها على الفور .


*Ø *الفحص Inspection:
لا بد من إجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لأي آلة أو منشأة من وقت لآخر فهى تفيد فى الوقوف على حالة الأجزاء المختلفة للألة والتعرف على الاجزاء التى أوشكت على التغيير وذلك بفحص ومراجعة فراغات حلقات التأكل بمضخات المياه أو حلقات(Rings) مكابس المحركات أو فحص الكراسى .. الخ.
*Ø *تثبيت Tightening :
اعادة تثبيت المعدات والألات أمر هام لضمان سلامتها حيث أن الألات والمعدات الدوارة تتعرض أجزاؤها وقواعد تثبيتها للفك . فمن الضرورى كل فترة زمنية محددة يتم مراجعة تثبيتها منعاً لوقوع أعطال جسيمة بالآلات . فعلى سبيل المثال نجد أنه لابد من مراجعة ربط براغي تثبيت قواعد المضخة منعاً لإحتمال كسر المضخة والمحرك.
*Ø *الضبط Adjustment :
يجب إعادة ضبط الآلات خاصة الدوارة منها لحمايتها من الكسر والعطل المفاجئ. فعلى سبيل المثال ، يجب إعادة ضبط إستقامة محور المحرك مع محور المضخة والتأكد من استقامتهما منعاً للتلف المبكر للكراسى ، وكذلك تساهم إستقامة المحاور فى منع الهزات Vibration  كما يساعد إعادة ضبط فراغ صمامات الهواء والعادم فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى فى الحفاظ على كفاءة وقدرة المحرك.
*Ø *النظافة Cleaning :
النظافة تساعد على أن تعمل الألات والأجهزة الدقيقة كالأجهزة الكهربائية وأجهزة الحماية والتحكم والقياس بصورة جيدة – والنظافة هامة بالنسبة للمحركات البترولية – كما أن النظافة (الدهانات) تعمل على حماية المعدات – وكذلك نظافة العنبر(غرف العمل) يحمى العمال ضد اخطار الانزلاق والحرائق.

*Ø *التزييت والتشحيم Lubrication :
 إن اتباع تعليمات الجهات الصانعة والجهات المختصة بإنتاج زيوت التزييت فى اختيار أنواع الزيوت والشحوم المناسبة لكل آلة وظروف تشغيلها والزيوت والشحوم التى تناسب الصيف والشتاء. كما يجب عدم الإفراط فى إستخدامها وضرورة الإلتزام المقادير المحددة حيث أن الأفراط فى استخدام الزيوت والشحوم يساعد على زيادة درجة حرارة التروس (Gears) وفى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى تؤدى زيادة منسوب الزيت فى الحوض إلى زيادة الحمل على حلقات المكبس نتيجة لزيادة الزيت الواصل إليها، الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى ضعفها و إلى وصول زيت التزييت إلى غرفة الاحتراق فيحترق. وبالتالى يتراكم الكربون و يحدث تعجيل للاحتراق وفقدان لقدرة المحرك .كما يجب الألتزام بتغيير الزيوت بعد إنقضاء ساعات تشغيلها وعندما يراد معرفة الزيت أو الشحم المناسب لآلة معينة إذا كانت هناك مشكلة فى استخدام زيت معين مثل حدوث إرتفاع مستمر عن المعدل العادى لدرجة حرارة الحوامل (Main bearings) ، فإنه من الضرورى استشارة الجهات المختصة فى انتاج وتداول زيت التزييت مع اعطائهم البيانات الكافية عن الألة المراد طلب الزيوت لها ، او استدعائهم للمعاينة على الطبيعة ضماناً للوصول إلى أنسب أنواع الزيوت.
*Ø *تكرار الأنشطة ( القياسات) : 
يتم تنفيذ الأنشطة السابقة فى فترات زمنية وبتكرارية محددة يعتمد تحديدها على خبرات القائمين بالتشغيل والصيانة ، وكذلك تعليمات الجهات الصانعة والموردة والمدونة بالكاتلوجات أو مراجع التشغيل والصيانة.
فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك انشطة تتم يوميا ً كمراجعة قراءة العدادات المختلفة ومراجعة مستوى زيوت التزييت ومراجعة التوصيلات المختلفة لأكتشاف أى تسرب للمياه أو الزيوت .
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على المجهود الذي بذلته .

ننتظر المزيد القادم .


البغدادي


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا احمد على الموضوع الرائع ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## millwright (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخوي مفيد جدا 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ولاتحرمنا جديد


----------



## المحمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير نرجو المزيد ....


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

6 خطة الصيانة: 
عند التخطيط لصيانة ، محطة ضخ بجميع ملحقاتها يحتاج الأمر إلى تقرير لموقف المحطة.
أولاً - حصر شامل لجميع معدات المحطة التى تحتاج إلى صيانة هى: 
‌أ. معدات ميكانيكية 
‌ب. معدات كهربائية 
‌ج. المنشأت المختلفة للمحطة.
*Ø *المعدات الميكانيكية في محطة الضخ:
1- المضخات 2- محابس عدم الرجوع
3- المحابس البوابية 4- ونش الرفع للشباك وونش الصيانة بعنبر المضخات
*5 - عوامات القياس 6- الشباك (الصفايه) الميكانيكية.*

7- مضخات الطرد 8- الهوايات
9-مانومترات الضغط 10- نظام حبس الجلندات.
*Ø *المعدات الكهربائية:
1- المحولات. 2- كابلات نقل القدرة
3-لوحات توزيع 4- مفاتيح 5- محركات
*Ø *المنشآت المختلفة للمحطة:
1- مبنى عنبر المضخات. 2- مبنى الأدارة
3- مبنى تشغيل المصافى الميكانيكية 4- مبنى الورش
5- دورات المياه 6- مبنى المخازن

ثانياً - تحديد كمية الأعمال ونوع الصيانة للخطة ودور العاملين فى المحطة (القائمين بالأعمال):
Ø الصيانة الروتينية يومية: وهى تحدد الأعمال والواجبات اليومية اللازم انجازها لتحقيق أهداف الخطة.
Ø الصيانة الدورية: وهى الأعمال التى يتم تنفيذها على المعدة كل مدة زمنية أو عدد ساعات تشغيل محددة والتى تم تخطيطها مسبقا دون خروج المعدة عن الخدمة وطبقا لتوصيات الشركة المنتجة وحسب الجداول الموضوعة لذلك.
Ø الإصلاح المفاجئ: وهو الذى يحدث نتيجة عطل مفاجئ وذلك لعدم اجراء صيانة سليمة سواء صيانة وقائية أو دورية وهذا يدعو إلى بقاء المعدة خارج الخدمة حتى نهاية الإصلاح.

ثالثاً - تقدير الاحتياجات التمويلية وطرق تدبيرها: 
كيفية توفير قطع الغيار اللازمة والعدد وكذا الشحوم والزيوت وغيرها مع تدبير الاعتماد اللازم لذلك. 

7 سجلات وجداول الصيانة الوقائية:
برامج الصيانة الوقائية تساعد أفراد التشغيل على حفظ المعدات فى حالة تشغيل مقبولة وتساعد على اكتشاف الاخطاء وتصحيح عملها قبل أن تتطور إلى مشاكل رئيسية. وتكرار القيام بعمل ما فى صيانة وقائية هو دليل على فشل القائم على التشغيل فى تسجيل العمل الذى يقوم به وعليه يجب أن يعتمد على ذاكرته ليحدد متى يجب أداء عملية معينة من عمليات الصيانة الوقائية وبمرور الأيام والشهور يضيع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية فى زحمة اعمال التشغيل اليومى.
والطريقة الوحيدة التى تمكن القائم على التشغيل من متابعة برنامجه للصيانة الوقائية هى بالاحتفاظ بالسجلات دائما.
كما أن نظام السجلات الذى نختارها يجب أن تملأ يومياً وأولا بأول لتساير الأحداث حتى تاريخه ولا يعتمد على الكتابة من الذاكرة فى وقت لاحق وكروت التسجيل كالأشكال المرفقة سهلة الأعداد ولا تحتاج لوقت لملئها.
8 أهمية سجلات وجداول الصيانة الوقائية: 
تلعب السجلات دوراً كبيراً فى متابعة كافة الأعمال التى تتم وهى المؤشر الدقيق لنجاح خطة الصيانة، الاحتفاظ الجيد والدائم للسجلات هى الطريقة الوحيدة التى تمكن القائم بالتشغيل عن متابعة برامج الصيانة الوقائية.
كما ان نظام السجلات الذى يتم اختياره يجب ملئه يومياً لمسايرة الاحداث حتى تاريخه ولا يصح الاعتماد فى ذلك على الذاكرة.
وجدول الصيانة الموضحة مثال لخطط الصيانة الدورية للمعدات وتتلخص فى : 
‌أ. جداول الواجبات اليومية بكل وردية لعمال التشغيل.
‌ب. الخطة السنوية لصيانة المعدات الميكانيكية. 
‌ج. بطاقة الصيانة والإصلاح للمعدة.
‌د. احتساب ساعات التشغيل للمعدات.


----------



## silisee_mech (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (4 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على النبى المصطفى.
وفقك الله .. وأعانك بما قدمت من معلومات عن اساسيات الصيانة بالمصانع.
والله الموفق


----------



## Hydra (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 يوليو 2009)

فعلا حاجه جميله جدا بس بعد اذنك في نوع ناقص يسمي الصيانه التنبؤيه pridective ‎ maintananceودي بتتم بطرق احصائيه


----------



## مريم هاشم (5 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much I hope more succefull


----------



## RAMY KASHWA (7 أكتوبر 2009)

Good information thank you


----------



## مريم هاشم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله الف خيير*​


----------



## صلاح عربان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا
ونريد منك المزيد


----------



## alaarekabe (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد سمير جاد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع الصياتة بشكل عام هو موضوع هام ، أما هذا الموضوع الذي شاركت به فهو ممتاز .. وألف شكر لك على ما قدمت . ومنتظرين منك المذيد.
مع تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## Alabyad (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح المبسط


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أحمد سمير جاد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
موضوع الصيانة من المواضيع الهامة جدا . أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والعرض الجميل ، وربنا يوفقك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## اسلام عربى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. الشلوي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تقرير جدا رائع


----------



## محمدمحمود بركات (10 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد سمير جاد قال:


> الصيانة الوقائية: preventive maintenance :
> نظراً لأهمية الصيانة الوقائية وما تلعبه من دور هام فى الحفاظ على أى آلة أو منشأة كما أنها هى الباب الذى يؤدى إلى الصيانات الأخرى فتتناولها هنا بشئ من التفصيل. فمن مفهوم أو تعريف الصيانة الوقائية الذى أوضحناه نجد أن للصيانة الوقائية مجموعة من ألانشطة يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلى:
> 
> أولاً - أنشطة الصيانة الوقائية:
> ...


جزاك الله خير ياريت لو فية جدول نظامى للصيانة الدورية سنوية شهرية اسبوعية


----------



## Salem Elferjani (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/وفاء (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياريت لو فية جدول نظامى للصيانة الدورية سنوية شهرية اسبوعية


----------



## المغربي 2007 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (8 فبراير 2010)

الزميل أحمد، تحية طيبة وبعد:
لقد قمت بعمل جميل، نشكرك عليه، ونرجو منك أن تكمله.
ولدي سؤالان:

ما الففرق بين الإصلاح والصيانة الذي تركت ذكره؟
وما هو موضوع الصيانة التنبؤية التي ذكرها زميلنا؟


----------



## AL:MOSTAJAD (8 فبراير 2010)

كنت ابحث عن موضوع الصيانه جزاك الله خير وشكرااا


----------



## م احمد البدرى حافظ (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## م احمد البدرى حافظ (8 فبراير 2010)

اخونا العزيز م احمد فى بعض مواقع العمل والتى تكون المعده بها ثابتة وغير قابله للنقل يتم خروح المعده من نظام العمل (خروجها من الدائرة ) ويتم اصلاح العطل المفاجىء فى نفس مكان المعدة وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر (معدات المناجم تحت السطح) 
شكرا لك


----------



## م احمد البدرى حافظ (8 فبراير 2010)

الصديق م احمد برجاء اسنكمال موضوع الصبانات المختلفة
والتى ذكرت منها الصيانة الوقائيه , 
برجاء استكمال الصيانه الدوريه
(يومية شهرية|نصف سنويه !سنويه) ودورها فى اعاده العمر الافتراضى للمعدة والمحافظة على سير اداء وكفاءة المعده
شكرا وسوف نتواصل معك ان شاء الله
م احمد البدرى مهندس صيانه


----------



## آدم محمد آدم (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ووفقك فى مقبل أيامك لخدمة الامة الاسلامية والعربية . ونتمنى ان تتناول موضوع الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة بالتفصيل والتوضيح الاوفى . 
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة تشكرون عليها


----------



## eng_hanan2003 (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jaber al atar (16 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

مشكوررررررررررررررا علي المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:63:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المغربي 2007 (17 فبراير 2010)

نهارك مبارك
شكرا على المجهود المبذول
احتاج لبعض الكتب في ادارة الصيانة وكذلك استبيان


----------



## بن الميكانيك (17 فبراير 2010)

الله يخليك اخي وتسلم على هذه المشاركه 
انت افتنا كثير جزاك الله خير


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نايف علي (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## بطا (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميتو 101 (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله في كل من يفيد الاخرين بالمعلومات ويارب في ميزان حسناتنكم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

في غايه الروعه تسلم يداك


----------



## walid20 (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..........................جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم


----------



## أصدق أحساس (5 يونيو 2010)

*عنوان جميل ومفيد ياليت تكمل*

الله يعطيك العافيه جهد جميل ورائع جدا جدا


----------



## abdelbary dahboor (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## eng.zahid (15 يوليو 2012)

موضوع شيق وقيم ومفيد ... لكن ياريت يتم جمعه بملف واحد ورفعه للاستفادة
تقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## noreldin2000 (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كنا نتمني استكمال الموضوع


----------



## شوقي حسن (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
نرجو المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## الفاتح مطر (9 ديسمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (20 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## ismail abufatima (13 يناير 2015)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع *:34:


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مجهود طيب 11​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 يناير 2015)

لك كل الشكر شرح ممتاز


----------



## ali abualaes (15 يناير 2015)

موضوع مميز ومهم وفقك الله لكل خير
وننتظر مشاركاتك للامام بارك الله فيك​


----------



## اسامةسمير (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------

